# wiring question, 12 volts wired for 100'?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Got a question, A while back I did a post on a DIY 12 volt security light that I was experimenting with and it worked
out great. It only pulls about 10 watts and it lights up my driveway really nice. So,, After letting it run for a few weeks
I pulled it all apart and did it the right way and It's great. But I want to replace the vintage security light in my front
yard but it's 100' from my battery bank. If I use a 10 gauge wire to go the distance would I have a problem? 
I've gone as far as 50' without a problem but 100'?

After having experimenting and having successfully ran for weeks I pulled it all down and redid everything and wiring it
to my battery bank I'm really happy with it. Only about 1 out of 3 experiments work out this well. I was due for a good one.
"If you don't fail a lot when experimenting your not pushing the limits hard enough"

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-watts-lights-all-night-junk-car-battery.html


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the watts I don't think are the problem the amps might be?
try the 100 and see if it works.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> the watts I don't think are the problem the amps might be?
> try the 100 and see if it works.


Well, With 10 watts I would be pulling a little less than 1 amp but still 100'


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What's the worst that can happen? Some resistive heating results in 11 volts at the light? It'll still work.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The lower the voltage the harder it is to "push" the amps down the wire. 
The bigger the wire, the easier it is to push the current (amps) down the wire.
Number 10, copper wire ought to do ok, having a resistance of only 0.1 ohm.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> The lower the voltage the harder it is to "push" the amps down the wire.
> The bigger the wire, the easier it is to push the current (amps) down the wire.
> Number 10, copper wire ought to do ok, having a resistance of only 0.1 ohm.


What paraquack said is all good, . . . let me add one piece to that idea.

Low voltage, . . . especially DC, . . . tends to want to travel as near the skin of the wire as it possibly can. Therefore if you use a wire with a high strand count, . . . you will be having a much lower resistance to the flow, . . . and a higher voltage count at the other end.

A stranded THHN # 12 wire would do you better than a solid #10 wire, . . . and copper is even better.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, blah blah blah
Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure a 10ga wire can carry any 300 watt light a hundred feet!

If the wire isn't big enough you get resistance which will diminish the volts being delivered and dim the light, that is all, but in this case you are golden!

10 Gage is overkill.


----------

